# Walking on someone's line of putt.



## sydney greenstreet (Apr 23, 2012)

My workmate has been playing for about the last year, but he still does not see a problem with walking on the line of putt, he thinks i have a problem as people walk on the green all day i have told him its etiquette but still he thinks i take it too serious (not at all its called etiquette). What's your views.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 23, 2012)

i believe it to be basic etiquette and should be avoided,


----------



## Val (Apr 23, 2012)

It gets on my goat if im honest and is bad manners.


----------



## BTatHome (Apr 23, 2012)

If he does so intentionally then it's a breach of rules too !

_Decision 16-1a/12 Player Walks on Line of Putt

Q.A player walked on his line of putt. Did he incur a penalty for a breach of Rule 16-1a?

A.Yes, if he did so intentionally. No, if he did so accidentally and the act did not improve the line_.


----------



## jimjoachim (Apr 23, 2012)

I played the other week with someone doing it most holes. Annoyed the hell out of me but because i thought it would affect the roll of my putt but becasue its rude. 

Same guy holed out for 3 double figure scores aswell. He was a friend of a friend so didnt mention anything to him. Hopefully his mate has.


----------



## Jay1 (Apr 23, 2012)

I would let it pass if it only happened the once, but I would say something if my playing partner repeatedly did it, as it is just inconsiderate and rude.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 23, 2012)

a foot depression can leave the grass flattened at that point for a few seconds and will affect the putt, apart from that its common sense, etiquette and just good manners not to walk all over someone elses line.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 23, 2012)

im 15.5 stone , so i dont walk on anybodys line . pure manners and etiquette, maybe you should get a fat guy like me to walk on his line on a wet soggy day that 'll teach him
billy m


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 23, 2012)

It is just bad manners. When you walk on the green it can take a minute or so for the depression to go if the greens are soft. Very easy to do it by accident though, especially when you are in the zone during a comp, but repeated offending is out of order.


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 23, 2012)

He is right, people walk on the greens all day but they then walk off, the grass and ground resettle and its ready for the next group, its more than etiquette, he is making it harder for you as when he bends down to pick up or mark his ball he puts all his weight on to one leg and that will impact your putt if he is on your line.


I would find it very frustrating if it was something that happen alot. On occasion my buddy will ask to stand on my line but only on a very dry day or an exceptional circumstance, mostly we move our markers in friendly games or swap the putting order.


Give him a slap


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 23, 2012)

i very often tell anyone im playing with to stand where they want. it makes no difference in my view. when playing comps or with new ppl i stick to avoiding standing on their lines!


----------



## Heidi (Apr 23, 2012)

I was marking a card for a new girl the other day - on one hole she walked all the way around me, then round the pin, then stood on my line to mark her ball
I had to explain what she did wrong - she just couldnt see what she'd done was all back to front


----------



## Monty_Brown (Apr 23, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Very easy to do it by accident though, especially when you are in the zone during a comp.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. You try so hard to avoid one person's line that you then relaise you're stood slap bang on another. I blame people who use 1p coins as markers.... almost never spti them until its too late. Also, nobody seems to finsish off shorts putts so you end up with too many lines round the hole to avoid.

Back to the OP - the guy has been told and still won't chnage. I just wouldn't want to play with someone with that attitude.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 23, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			a foot depression can leave the grass flattened at that point for a few seconds and will affect the putt, apart from that its common sense, etiquette and just good manners not to walk all over someone elses line.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't think of a better way to put it 

:thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 23, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Agreed. You try so hard to avoid one person's line that you then relaise you're stood slap bang on another. I blame people who use 1p coins as markers.....
		
Click to expand...

I agree with that one. I hate people who use copper coins or black markers from off their glove, as they do not stand out so you do not realise sometimes. I think everyone should use a marker that is clear to see from more than 6 foot away. I get annoyed when I can't see where people have marked their ball as I do my best not to walk all over other peoples lines.


----------



## pogle (Apr 23, 2012)

BTatHome said:



			If he does so intentionally then it's a breach of rules too !

_Decision 16-1a/12 Player Walks on Line of Putt

Q.A player walked on his line of putt. Did he incur a penalty for a breach of Rule 16-1a?

A.Yes, if he did so intentionally. No, if he did so accidentally and the act did not improve the line_.
		
Click to expand...

It isn't a breach of the rules.  The decision you quoted refers to a player stepping on *his* line of putt, not his opponent's or fellow-competitors.

It is poor etiquette though.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the different views folks.


----------



## BTatHome (Apr 23, 2012)

pogle said:



			It isn't a breach of the rules.  The decision you quoted refers to a player stepping on *his* line of putt, not his opponent's or fellow-competitors.
It is poor etiquette though.
		
Click to expand...

Same difference. The relevance is 'line of putt', the fact is doing this knwoing means he is either improving, or damaging the line ... both of which are against the rules.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 23, 2012)

I tend to ask where everyones marker is after I've putted to make sure I don't tread on anyones line. Its harder as you get nearer the hole and in a comp I'll usually mark even from very close. I'd rather replace my ball and tap in (maybe 30 seconds longer) than stand on a line. I think it is basic courtesy. If someone does stand on my line, I'll tell them but will believe it to be accidental. If it keeps happening then I'll make it very clear I'm not happy


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 23, 2012)

BTatHome said:



			Same difference. The relevance is 'line of putt', the fact is doing this knwoing means he is either improving, or damaging the line ... both of which are against the rules.
		
Click to expand...

pogle is right - the relevance is actually "a player" who may not walk on his (own) line. Walking on someone else's line is only contrary to etiquette. One could try citing rule 1.2 but that involves "intent" to alter playing conditions of the course. But that is probably stretching things when its just an inconsiderate so-&-so wandering about. 

Just keep telling them to eff off from your line - until they get the message.


----------

